# Gut Feeling



## Resu (May 26, 2015)

A lot of posts speak of listening to your gut.

If you are willing to share your input, I wouuld be interested in reading about how you do this. I suspect it is something worth honing.

Can you feed your gut stuff to respond to?
Can you recognise a'feeling' from it and follow its lead?
Can you sort out when it is wrong form when it is just inconvenient?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

When you don't know, yet your heart sinks as if you do know.


----------



## Susie42 (Sep 23, 2013)

This is a good thread. I too have always believed in Gut Feeling. However, since I found out about my husband's lies about going to strip clubs and getting lap dances- my mind is racing with things that he could of done. Is this my gut feeling or a fear of the unknown? Sometimes the fear of the unknown makes your mind become paranoid and creates doubt. I am now having a difficult time separating my gut feelings from paranoia.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My experience not only at work but with personal life is that people have really good instincts but we are also very good at talking ourselves out of what our instincts are trying to tell us. I know I have in the past ignored mine and focus on them now!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Why not call the strip club and ask what the policy is for lap dances, usually they have a male present and monitoring, around here you are not allowed to touch the dancers. Sometimes they even tie your wrists to the chairs with neckties.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Resu said:


> A lot of posts speak of listening to your gut.
> 
> If you are willing to share your input, I wouuld be interested in reading about how you do this. I suspect it is something worth honing.
> 
> ...


I am not good at this either and this is in fact one of the reasons I decided to go and individual counseling. I have never have any idea what people mean by a gut feeling and most people, when I tell them, they either misunderstand or don't believe because it is apparently so natural to most people. 

But I end up making all my decisions based on being empirical information and rational judgement. which sounds like a good way to be except the work is filled with so much grey areas you need to be able to make decisions without full information all the time. 

I think it is a learned skill based on your willingness and ability to listen, observe, and be mentally involved in the things and people around you. If you are very focused, withdrawn, or internalized, you never develop the skill to make such judgements.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Resu said:


> A lot of posts speak of listening to your gut.
> 
> If you are willing to share your input, I wouuld be interested in reading about how you do this. I suspect it is something worth honing.
> 
> ...


A trusting person needs to watch more vigilant but a paranoid person needs to tone things down. My advice is this; be really honest with yourself which includes knowing if you're too trusting or two paranoid. Be honest with yourself which includes pulling your head out of the sand if it's in there. Be honest with yourself which includes knowing if you play 'what if' games. And most importantly, realize that you control yourself and no one else and that it's a good thing.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Some researchers are beginning to think that the we have three brains: the brain in your head, the gut, the heart.
There is fascinating research on this. 
Did you know that most of the serotonin found in the body is in the gut? There is a gut - brain connection. Just type in gut brain connection into Google and see how much information comes up.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I think yo can sharpen your gut by looking for patterns and similarities. This is why many of the experienced people here can predict what a wayward partner is going to do on the basis of the little bit of information that a newbie gives in the their threads.

In my situation, I had experienced the "just a friend" charade enough that I was able to predict correctly what this "just a friend " ex was going to do. For example, she advised my future husband to drop me. I caould see from her social media pages that she was party girl so I correctly predicted that she was going to have a Thanksgiving dinner party...... and I made a point of our spending that evening together. (we're americans overseas so it's not a holiday here).

These days we are also more likely to prove ourselves right because the records that are kept. I was able to read the transcripts of chats, texts and e-mails. And also saw the T-day invite in Facebook.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> A trusting person needs to watch more vigilant but a paranoid person needs to tone things down. My advice is this; be really honest with yourself which includes knowing if you're too trusting or two paranoid. Be honest with yourself which includes pulling your head out of the sand if it's in there. Be honest with yourself which includes knowing if you play 'what if' games.


This!

If you are typically a very anxious person doing what if scenarios in your head while anxious, listening to your gut will have you racing back home 5 times a day to make sure it isn't on fire.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Best Rule of Thumb:

If there is a doubt, there is no doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

